# doctors in ontinyent



## dpeastham (Apr 10, 2016)

We have just moved to Ontinyent and very shortly my 84 year old mother will be moving out with us. We are learning Spanish at the moment but I know it will be a struggle for her we really need an English speaking doctor for her but are having no luck can anyone help. Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dpeastham said:


> We have just moved to Ontinyent and very shortly my 84 year old mother will be moving out with us. We are learning Spanish at the moment but I know it will be a struggle for her we really need an English speaking doctor for her but are having no luck can anyone help. Thank you


Hi we live in Ontinyent and have done so for 10 years now. There really are NO English speaking doctors here!

What many people do is to employ the services of a good interpreter to go with them on their visit wink.

PM me once you have enough posts and I can put you in touch with someone.


----------

